# Commercial Subs Wanted- Oakland County, Mi



## White Baron (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello,
We are looking for commercial subs for this winter. West Bloomfield, Farmington Hills, and Novi are the main areas. If interested please PM me or call me at 248-505-7793.
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

I tried shooting you a PM but it said u were either not allowing them or u were not allowed to have them. I may be interested in some work for this winter. I live in Lake Orion and was looking to get some details on the work you have. You can Email me at [email protected] or i will give you a call on monday if i do not hear from you.

Thanks
BJ McNabb
[email protected]


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

*commercial work*

i have 4x4 atv w/48" plow looking for sidewalk work live in waterford work in bloomfield twp shoot me an email @ [email protected] jim


----------



## Dodgeguy4x4 (Nov 20, 2005)

White Baron;413217 said:


> Hello,
> We are looking for commercial subs for this winter. West Bloomfield, Farmington Hills, and Novi are the main areas. If interested please PM me or call me at 248-505-7793.
> Thanks,
> Sean


I have 2 trucks availble and a quad let me know if your still need subs could use the work thanks

email: [email protected] or cell: 248-721-3683 thanks


----------



## CharlesF250 (Dec 6, 2007)

i know its kind of late but I'm looking for some sub work. Still looking? 734-323-1039


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

CharlesF250

Are you still available?


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

*sub*

97 f-350 7 1/2 western straight blade looking for some sub work!


----------



## CharlesF250 (Dec 6, 2007)

*sub*

yes im still available


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll sub for u Sean!


----------

